# Simplicity regent repower question(s)



## ajcoop20 (Mar 29, 2015)

Hello all, Im a new member here. Im in the beginning process of repowering my faithful old (2000-2002) simplicity regent 15hydro. It currently has a Kohler command 15h/o CV15s. I bought the tractor used 9 years ago from the local simplicity dealer. Hours are unknown, but i put 4hours a week on it from april till end of october for those 9 years, so thats over 1,000hrs just by itself, who knows before that. It ran great until end of last year when it started to burn oil/smoke. So im sure its due for a rebuild, im not opposed to rebuilding it and im capable of doing so, but as a former gear head, im wondering if its possible to put an 18-20hp single cylinder kohler engine on it. Ive been looking around and cant find any info on if they have the same mounting dimensions/shaft size etc. If any of you gentlemen could tell me if this is possible that would be great. I should add, that im wanting more power purely for the benefit of better mulching, my neighor has an 18hp regent ex with mulching kit just like i do, and he is able to maintain faster ground speed while attaining perfect cut, where as mine will, if the grass is 4-4.5" at times bog down and i have to go at a crawl for good cut.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

The mounting tabs should be the same,and the crank diameter / length can be found on the Kohler site,by looking up the specs for each model/type /serial#.
If you're having to slow down,to get a good cut,it could be caused by a loose belt,broken/weak tensioner spring,or dull blades.
If you are using a mulching kit high lift blades will help,to some extent,but keep in mind,that heavier blades tend to have a slower tip speed,so slower forward speeds are needed.
Baggers can also affect the cut due to air flow,especially if the grass is thick,and/or moist.


----------

